# Creating orchestral instruments in Vital



## Markrs (Oct 3, 2022)

Now I doubt most would use these in an Orchestral cue but I think they sound pretty impressive and it is fascinating just seeing how much Vital can do.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Now I doubt most would use these in an Orchestral cue but I think they sound pretty impressive and it is fascinating just seeing how much Vital can do.



Just got Demo and likely to purchase Soundset. THX 👏🏻









Eric Bowman


<p>I create synthesizer presets for the free wavetable synthesizer vst, Vital. https://vital.audio/</p>




ericbowman.gumroad.com


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Now I doubt most would use these in an Orchestral cue but I think they sound pretty impressive and it is fascinating just seeing how much Vital can do.



Absolute belter!


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 3, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Now I doubt most would use these in an Orchestral cue but I think they sound pretty impressive and it is fascinating just seeing how much Vital can do.



Mi pensa deting sounds awesome, beltalowda.


----------

